# Another phones thread



## notFound (Feb 7, 2014)

So after today's encounter at college I officially want to beat the crap out of the developer of flappy bird for contributing to the destruction of my phone. 

What are your favourites for cheap-ish android smartphones and why? 

I'm looking at the Nexus 5 because it's fairly cheap for what it's got but it doesn't have a microSD slot and my 64GB class 10 is the best thing any phone could ever have.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't really have any experience with the cheap-ish ones... I've been an HTC user since Cingular piloted them a decade ago - I am looking at the Note 3, but that's pretty much the only non-HTC I've considered.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Feb 7, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I am looking at the Note 3


smart choice! you will love the screen quality


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2014)

Moto G? It is the "highest end" cheap phone you can get, really. And it doesn't perform bad, at all. There is no other cheap phone that would provide you better specs than the Moto G. But if you are considering the Nexus 5 -- go for it. I am using the Nexus 5 and it is awesome. Really fast, fantastic screen, awesome camera (HDR+ mode really improves colour quality on pictures, by A LOT).


----------



## danni (Feb 7, 2014)

Currently using Nexus 5, and I love it!


----------



## mojeda (Feb 7, 2014)

Ivan said:


> Moto G? It is the "highest end" cheap phone you can get, really. And it doesn't perform bad, at all. There is no other cheap phone that would provide you better specs than the Moto G. But if you are considering the Nexus 5 -- go for it. I am using the Nexus 5 and it is awesome. Really fast, fantastic screen, awesome camera (HDR+ mode really improves colour quality on pictures, by A LOT).


I have the Moto X, the big brother to the Moto G, and love it. I've heard a lot of good words for the G.


----------



## notFound (Feb 7, 2014)

Seems like the Nexus is the only decentish phone for me. My problem with the higher end phones is that buying it outright is just too much considering I'll probably break it soon. I can't trust myself with nice stuff, at least until I'm out of college, it will inevitably break.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 7, 2014)

Well if you'd stop playing cameraman for all of those sorority parties...


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Feb 7, 2014)

HTC one is great I hear


----------



## trewq (Feb 7, 2014)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> HTC one is great I hear


It is amazing. I have had mine for about 6 months now, best purchase I've made in a while.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Feb 8, 2014)

Cheap(ish) is all relative.  I was a die-hard Samsung Galaxy (S3, S4) user until both died.  Replaced with a Sony Xperia Z1 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## notFound (Feb 8, 2014)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> HTC one is great I hear


I know, but it's probably one of the most breakable phones ever. I happened to boot a football at my mates face by accident and he dropped his phone and bang it was gone. Screen didn't break but something else broke. 

Xperia Z1 seems good but £500 is a bit over my budget considering it won't last a year. Next year I can buy something nice. ;p


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Feb 8, 2014)

Get a Moto G, trust me I have one and it's absolutely fantastic. 

As you've mentioned you're the in the UK, I got mine from Tesco and just used a £2 unlock code off fleabay to use with my current sim. I think Tesco are still the cheapest for both the 8GB and 16GB. I got the 8GB one for £89 as I'm a cheapskate.


----------

